# Speech and Language Therapy



## Maynard100 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi 

Has anyone from Britain moved to NZ to work as a speech and language therapist (pathologist)? 

Its a possibility I'm considering so was wondering if anyone had any advice??

Thanks


----------

